# Cuales son sus series Americanas Favoritas desde los 80 hasta hoy



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 16, 2012)

Manimal




 

Automan




 
Muy Buena Serie y sus FX son de lo mejor....Hay Muchas mas



Ahi les dejo algunas que me las pille y me gustaron son los Intro.

¿Cuales son sus favoritas amigos?

Saludos.


----------



## CHUWAKA (Nov 18, 2012)

no alf lo mejor en casa cada vez que  cenamos o almorzamos ponemos un capitulo de alf y NO HAY PROBLEMA


----------



## Imzas (Nov 18, 2012)

yo prefiero lo no gore, ademas la escena de la chica de la bicicleta es terrible. Mejor que los cuerpos descancen en paz y el alma, si es que existe siga su progreso espiritual.



Me gustaba la serie Super Heroe por accidente. Lamentablemente, solo encontre el opening y las versiones en español de los capitulos tituladas, Gran Heroe Americano.


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 19, 2012)

Sisas el viejo al ALF  NO HAY PROBLEMA WILLY ese ALF es un cuento, a mi en lo personal no me perdia ni un capitulo




 
Auto Fantastico




 
El Condor




 
Saludos.


----------



## Finskey (Nov 19, 2012)

Mac gyver!!!!! La mejor lejos


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 20, 2012)

Finskey dijo:


> Mac gyver!!!!! La mejor lejos


 
Sisas Finskey, ese serie de Macgyver era una pasadacon una navaja Suiza y una envoltura de chicle que no se hacia

Me acorde de otras que veia cuando era bien pero bien peke...

El Hechicero


----------



## eleccortez (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 29, 2012)

eleccortez, se ve comico los videos pero esa es serie?

Otra serie que no me perdia...

Beverly Hills 90210


----------

